# Hevi-18 Turkey TSS Loads



## allaboutshooting (Sep 12, 2019)

You might find this interesting. https://allaboutshooting.com/blogs/blog/hevi-18
Environ-Metal, makers of Hevi-Shot products, is entering the TSS market. Ralph Nauman, President & CEO shared this information with me.
Thanks,
Clark


----------



## buckpasser (Sep 26, 2019)

They’ve known about TSS for a long time. Why push the 13 for so long while such a superior product has been available?


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 26, 2019)

Cause they had a bunch of 13 in the warehouse to use up?


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 26, 2019)

Glad to see the 410 will have #7 shot. Nebraska doesn’t allow you to use #9s.


----------



## GLS (Sep 29, 2019)

"People who hunt with TSS are not looking for a normal bird harvest.  They seek the “wham!” of rolling the bird so hard that it takes a minute to understand what just happened.  We’ve seen it ourselves: amazing!  We just want to help them get that thrill by putting lots of shot in the payload."

Huh???


----------



## Big7 (Sep 29, 2019)

How do yall get all those tiny shot out of the meat?


----------



## Mark K (Sep 29, 2019)

You don’t have to, it blows right threw it. Although I don’t know of anyone that body shoots turkeys.


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 10, 2019)

Big7 said:


> How do yall get all those tiny shot out of the meat?



I don’t eat the head and neck


----------



## tr21 (Oct 10, 2019)

ah yes tss the old alphabet load ! check out the youtube video  ( Tagged out in MS. )they tell ya all you need to know about it, it's funny if you haven't seen it.


----------



## tr21 (Oct 10, 2019)

I been huntin' him 5yrs, he's a good 2yr old !


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 10, 2019)

tr21 said:


> I been huntin' him 5yrs, he's a good 2yr old !



Sounds like some of them bucks I have killed, he looked like a 5 year old in the scope.


----------



## tr21 (Oct 10, 2019)

if yall haven't seen the video, watch it turkey hunters will fall out laughing


----------



## Mark K (Oct 11, 2019)

I’m dying!!


----------



## Tadder (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Shot him in the head and broke his feet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## tr21 (Oct 20, 2019)

I aint carrying any calls next year just going to run through the woods hollering yawk-yawk then put the low crawl on em


----------



## duDucks44 (Oct 23, 2019)

I am a big Hevishot fan. I shoot their shells exclusively for 
waterfowl and turkey.  I didn't think you could find a better
turkey shell than the Magnum Blends but I am going to 
try the Hevi 18 for sure


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 23, 2019)

tr21 said:


> I aint carrying any calls next year just going to run through the woods hollering yawk-yawk then put the low crawl on em



You know them alphabet loads will reach right out there and gettem. You may need long eyes they shoot so far.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 23, 2019)

That was funny for sure.??
I still have several boxes of hw 7 to use up before going to the alphabet shotshell


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 29, 2019)

Big7 said:


> How do yall get all those tiny shot out of the meat?


On the rare occasion that stray pellets strike the breast meat, I just dig them out with a pair of locking hemostats.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 29, 2019)

tr21 said:


> I aint carrying any calls next year just going to run through the woods hollering yawk-yawk then put the low crawl on em



Nahh...

Just be at the ready when you park.
Slam the truck door. You don't even need to shoot.

They wring their own necks and jump in the back of your truck. ?


----------

